# find me PSU



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 12, 2009)

could anyone suggest a PSU. for this setup

msi-neo 2 mobo
q6600 stock settings w/ s1280 cooler
8800gts 512mb
2x1gb ddr2-800 stock timings of geil and 2x1 of stock timings of some gskills ddr2 1066
250gb western ide
750gb samsung sata II hdd

dont think ultra infinity will get this even posted.

modular.pcp&c. ocz. etc.... might add more sata hdd's but lower space capacity later. possibley run raid 0/1


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a ultra x3 1kw psu and it has never done me wrong. Fully modular to. I got it off drectron.com for like 150 I suggest looking on there they usually have great deals ob psu's worth a shot m8


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 12, 2009)

550W Corsiar:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004

It'll last you through your next rig, even if it's an SLI i7 build.  $80 though.

Whats your price range?


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yea price range would be good to know


----------



## zithe (Jul 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> 550W Corsiar:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004
> 
> ...



I played with the 750W and it was very impressive, I'd say.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats what I have, got it on sale for $109 shipped with $20 MIR a while back.  I'll proabably need to upgrade when I get three GTX275's


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 12, 2009)

well i am trying to save money as much as possible but at least 60-80 i think i can do

also need a link to rails and stuff cause i still dont understand it. although something about adding up the volts like 20v and something idk it confuses me and i want to know that i have enough power.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2009)

post i made in another thread should be very pertinent to this one 

best PSU i have ever used



cdawall said:


> thing is the PSU has multiple rails and one GTX260 wont max it out or anywhere close to it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341016
> 
> ...


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 12, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> well i am trying to save money as much as possible but at least 60-80 i think i can do
> 
> also need a link to rails and stuff cause i still dont understand it. although something about adding up the volts like 20v and something idk it confuses me and i want to know that i have enough power.



Thanks for the price range, it'll work well for us to help.

Here's a great PSU guide:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=39758

The jist of it is a psu with one rail will be less prone to failure and is more stable.  Multi-railed psu's dont always hold up to their wattage or lifespan.

Also Watts isn't everything.  You need good aperage to the line for stable preformance.  Look at the Corsair 750TX:
Single rail:
*+3.3V@30A,+5V@28A,+12V@60A,
-12V@0.8A,+5VSB@3.0A*
Excellent amps per voltage line.

Here's a XION 800W PowerReal:
4-Rails:
*
+3.3V@24A,+5V@32A,+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A,+12V3@20A, + 12V4@22A,-12V@0.5A,+5VSB@2.2A*

Tell me, which one will carry a better load?
Here's another explaination of the single rail:
http://www.xsreviews.co.uk/glossary/power-supplies/multiple-power-supply-rails-explained/

Hope that helps.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Also Watts isn't everything.  You need good aperage to the line for stable preformance.  Look at the Corsair 750TX:
> Single rail:
> *+3.3V@30A,+5V@28A,+12V@60A,
> -12V@0.8A,+5VSB@3.0A*
> ...



lookin at it the first one does.

they are in comparison but the other has more voltage although i can't understand for after each comma what is the next one for?

EX: 

+3.3V@24A,+5V@32A,+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A,+12V3@20A, +12V4@22A,-12V@0.5A,+5VSB@2.2A

vs

+3.3V@30A,+5V@28A,+12V@60A,
-12V@0.8A,+5VSB@3.0A

seems the 2nd one give more power to the mobo. 2nd is maybe the pci-e adapters and the rest are regular connectors. no idea what the last one is i.e: +5VSB@3.0A


----------



## LittleLizard (Jul 12, 2009)

750w pcp&c


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 13, 2009)

I encourage you to research more about a psu and the guides will help explain it better than I can.

Basically the more amperage you can have on a single rail(single 12V line) the better the power supply.  If it's getting shared voltage from multiple rails(or lines) then it the source will need to work harder to generate that power, plus it has to use all of the amps per rail.  Which means it actually is rather inefficent.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah i know that. but i'm trying to figure out ok 12v rail should have how much power 30-40watts and what about the rest? thats what i'm trying to figure out. tryna learn how to read it correctly as of right now still reading but not getting all the info i want to know


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 13, 2009)

Wattage is Volts x Amps. So the Corsair 750TX has a single 12V line at 60amps. 12*60=720Watts.

The more lines you have, then you will sum the totals:
12*18
12*18
12*20
12*22
=936W


Also your system specs each have their own wattage needs.  The cpu needs 95W(at stock) and your 8800 will need 145W(stock). So you really dont need a 750W PSU, a good single railed 550W or 620W would be perfect.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 13, 2009)

i figured it out. i still dont get the just of single and dual rails. 

anyone find me a psu that has one so i can compare and contrast to see what are the benefits of single and dual rails.


----------



## MopeyMartian (Jul 13, 2009)

Be sure to read reviews on Newegg.  They'll give you some idea of what to expect.

I personally  my Corsair 520hx and $80+free shipping is quite a deal.  I've never read a bad review for the Corsair PSUs.

I also found this OCZ for $60+free ship, but it seems that people don't like it as much.

Both of these PSUs are modular and 80plus certified.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

MopeyMartian said:


> Be sure to read reviews on Newegg.  They'll give you some idea of what to expect.
> 
> I personally  my Corsair 520hx and $80+free shipping is quite a deal.  I've never read a bad review for the Corsair PSUs.
> 
> ...



i have the 500w version of that OCZ and it powers a quad and 4850X2 for $40


----------



## AsRock (Jul 13, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> 750w pcp&c



Mines been totally sweet .  Also IF i decide to go CF i still can and with a 5 year warranty who can complain. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009




mlee49 said:


> Wattage is Volts x Amps. So the Corsair 750TX has a single 12V line at 60amps. 12*60=720Watts.
> 
> The more lines you have, then you will sum the totals:
> 12*18
> ...



So true till it's upgrade time and he has to pay out for another PSU..


----------



## lilkiduno (Jul 13, 2009)

i love the corsair products, i have a 650 and a 750, both are great and would recommend them to  anyone!


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341022 I have this one powering a Q9550 and a 9800GX2 and its only $50 after mail in rebate. The best power supply I could buy in South Africa for the price.


----------



## robal (Jul 13, 2009)

One advice here.

*DON'T SAVE MONEY ON PSU.*


I did that mistake several times...   I thought that buying 'better-than-OEM' will solve my problems...   nope.
I ended up buying 'better' PSUs which costed me more, but were still not enough.

If your system is anything above 'mainstream' (and yours is) go for a really good PSU, otherwise you WILL run into problems (especially after upgrading hardware or overclocking).

All my problems went away when I switched to a powerful single rail PSU.
I'm using Corsair HX 750 right now, and I can recommend it.  You may get away with smaller one, but it's good to get more powerful one.

Cheers


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

robal said:


> One advice here.
> 
> *DON'T SAVE MONEY ON PSU.*



I say save money and get this beast http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=CSPGW6501079R01&eq=&Tp=

Good brand, great price, good wattage, good amps.


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 15, 2009)

wow old but looks useable.


----------



## denice25 (Jul 15, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> 550W Corsiar:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004
> 
> ...



nice link!!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 15, 2009)

Really not a bad PSU, $80 shipped but a $30 MIR. I got mine back from Corsair in 4 weeks when I got my 750W TX.

Whats the verdict Korn?  Are you going to get what will meet your needs now or go a bit and future proof your system?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 15, 2009)

robal said:


> One advice here.
> I did that mistake several times...   I thought that buying 'better-than-OEM' will solve my problems...   nope.
> I ended up buying 'better' PSUs which costed me more, but were still not enough.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you on this one, a powerful single rail PSU such as the *Corsair HX750W* is the way to go. I am saving up for one right now because I am having major issues with my Thermaltake 600W


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 15, 2009)

not a big fan of modular but i will try it out.

still lookin combo comes in today! FRY'S IS WORTHLESSSSSS


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 16, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> not a big fan of modular but i will try it out.



Will it's kinda more of a half modular... But why don't you like em'? Your the first person I have heard say that. Who wants a non-modular with a huge clutter of cables you might never use?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 16, 2009)

corsair hx750


----------



## MopeyMartian (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah, i don't even look at frys anymore.   It's either newegg or zipzoomfly for me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 16, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> I say save money and get this beast http://www.ascendtech.us/itemdesc.asp?ic=CSPGW6501079R01&eq=&Tp=
> 
> Good brand, great price, good wattage, good amps.



The best suggestion right here.....


----------



## k0rn_h0li0 (Jul 16, 2009)

decided to pick up a 850tx corsair psu w00t!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 16, 2009)

Good choice mate!!!

You'll be future proofed for quite some time.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 17, 2009)

k0rn_h0li0 said:


> decided to pick up a 850tx corsair psu w00t!



A+


----------

